# Directly to the target



## Dan Udrea (Mar 28, 2022)

”Directly to the target”


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 28, 2022)

It would have been better if Putin was the target......


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 28, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> It would have been better if Putin was the target......


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Wonderfully done as always!


----------

